# MKIII Custom Door Panels DIY



## 2LiterWeapon (May 8, 2009)

Of course this may seem a little complicated and I wont really get too much in detail since I am still perfecting my method, but I will share with everyone how I changed the Fabric on my MK3 door panels.
*What you will need*
Fabric : about 1 yard of whatever fabric you would like to use. (FOR 4 DOORS)
Glue : Headliner and Upholstery Spray Adhesive, or 3M Super 90 Spray Adhesive.
*You will also need Super Glue*
Tape : Automotive masking tape is what I recommend.
Pinstripe Tape: I used black 1/4" pin striping.
Beading : You can use any type of rubber (as long as it is straight and even). I actually used an old, damaged USB wire








*BE SURE TO MEASURE THE FABRIC TO BE SURE IT WILL FIT AFTER BEING CONTOURED INTO THE PANEL. GO AHEAD AND LAY IT ON WITHOUT GLUE TO MAKE SURE IT WILL COVER THE WHOLE SURFACE. *
*First: Remove the handle from the door panel by removing the 6 small screws from the back of the panel*
*Step 1: Remove the original fabric. *
The vinyl from the door panels is pressed into the top and bottom of the fabric creating a seam. Slide a razor blade down along the seams to cut the fabric at the edges. Peel back the fabric SLOWLY and CAREFULLY.
*Step 2: Tape off the door panel around the Fabric area.*
The fabric will be mounted with very strong upholstery glue. You can use 3M Super 90 spray adhesive (available at Lowes, Home Depot), or you can use the Headliner and Upholstery Spray Adhesive which is available at any auto parts store. (Headliner and Upholstery Glue is Temperature safe)
Be sure to tape so that the vinyl seam (which appears pressed and has the small grooves in it which were pressed into the fabric) is showing. The seam will be an important area for making your new seam.








*Step 3: Spray on Adhesive*
Follow the directions on the can for the adhesive that you use. 
I sprayed ONE even coat on both the door panel and the back of the fabric and let it set for about 5 minutes.
I, then, sprayed a second even coat on both surfaces and let it set for another 4-5 minutes to become tacky.
*Step 4: Lay on Fabric*
Starting from the top, carefully mount the fabric, being sure not to allow any folds or creases because these will make your panel look really crappy.
Move slowly across and down in almost a type-writer motion being sure to apply the fabric evenly.
On the outer side portion of the door panel, simply wrap the fabric around onto the back side.
Be sure to press the fabric into every contour of the panel.
If you get a crease in the fabric, DONT WORRY! Gently peel it back and re-apply it. you will only be able to fix an area once or twice though before the glue loses its tack.
























*Step 5: Trim off the extra Fabric*
This is where those pressed vinyl seams come into play.
Slide a razor blade down the CENTER of the pressed seams (which are now under the fabric)
Pull away the excess fabric.
*Remove the masking tape from the door panel*
*Step 6: Apply Pin-striping Tape*
First, we are going to lay down a small bead of Super Glue. This will ensure that the vinyl pin-striping tape will not come off easily. Also it will keep the fabric from fraying.








Then, carefully lay down the pin-striping along the (now half covered by fabric) pressed vinyl seam.








Allow the Super Glue to dry. (doesnt take very long)
Now you have a shiny seam at the top and bottom edges of your fabric








*Step 6 : Apply Rubber Beading*
Now you will need to apply another small bead of Super Glue. In this area you will need to be pretty patient and precise.
I used the small indentation where the top seam is to set my rubber beading in. 
The bottom seam will work the same way.
Starting at the front facing portion (front of the panel, not the side) Carefully lay down the Rubber beading so that it is in a straight and uniform line.
After the glue dries for this portion, apply another bead of glue around the edge of the door panel and wrap the beading around, following the edge of your fabric.








*Step 7: Re-install handle.*
Re-install the handle for your door panel. simple enough.
*Step 8: Enjoy your final product*









If anybody has any questions or comments, I will accept them all and I would be happy to help in any areas if anyone decides to do this themselves.
Also if anybody else has any ideas, I would be happy to hear them.
Thanks!


_Modified by 2LiterWeapon at 6:20 AM 5-20-2009_


----------



## 2LiterWeapon (May 8, 2009)

*Re: MKIII Custom Door Panels DIY (2LiterWeapon)*

Ill try to post a higher-resolution photo of the finished project this evening.


----------



## caseymckinney903 (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice DIY


----------



## florida_gator (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (caseymckinney903)*

Thanks for the DIY, I thought about doing this but was afraid that pulling the fabric would bring the vinyl too. I'll have to try this when I re-do my headliner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2LiterWeapon (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (caseymckinney903)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caseymckinney903* »_Nice DIY

Thank you.

_Quote, originally posted by *florida_gator* »_Thanks for the DIY, I thought about doing this but was afraid that pulling the fabric would bring the vinyl too. I'll have to try this when I re-do my headliner. 

No problem. Yeah it took me a while to find out how to go about doing it because of how the vinyl is pressed into the fabric. But it works pretty well.
I did my headliner too. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4382906
No DIY, though.... just photos of the Headliner and photos of the first panel I did.


----------



## florida_gator (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (2LiterWeapon)*

I did the headliner last summer, but 3m super 77 + Florida heat = saggy material







I'll be using super 90 this time around. I love the material you picked too...the texture looks awesome IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2LiterWeapon (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (florida_gator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *florida_gator* »_I did the headliner last summer, but 3m super 77 + Florida heat = saggy material







I'll be using super 90 this time around. I love the material you picked too...the texture looks awesome IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks a lot. The stuff was only like $5 a yard and I dig the quilted stitching.
Im actually scared about my headliner because I used 3M Super 90. It gets pretty hot in ATL. I know its some strong stuff, but im still a little weary.
Hoping it doesnt come loose


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: (2LiterWeapon)*

Outstanding. Good write-up and good idea. 
This project is already on my list of things to do so, 
thanks for the guideline.


----------



## 2LiterWeapon (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (MorningStar)*

Glad I can help!


----------



## gtr3nos1 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (2LiterWeapon)*

this is awesome, i will definitely be trying this soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheDrizzLe1763 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (gtr3nos1)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RabbitsKin (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (TheDrizzLe1763)*

Good DIY. I have a couple of questions/comments:
- Been wanting to do something similar. I had thought about cutting the insert panel off of another door card, so as to wrap the cloth around its edge, then lay the new insert on top of the existing door card. I like your method better.
- Curious how well the fabric sticks into the cove area of the arm rest? This was one of my concerns. 
- Curious if you tried 3M trim adhesive around the edges, before deciding on the super glue? I've had pretty good luck with it in the past, but it can get messy.
- Can you explain more about the purpose of the black pinstripe tape? Was it to provide a smooth surface for the rubber beading to stick to?
- Finally, I like the two tone look, and I think you could improve it by going with a black door pull / handle thingy. 

Great job!


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: MKIII Custom Door Panels DIY (2LiterWeapon)*

Looks like a nice and clean way to pull the two tone.
Great DIY. Another good find at the Vortex.


----------



## snooze02 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: MKIII Custom Door Panels DIY (2LiterWeapon)*

Hei!
Very, very nice DYI for the interior door panels!!








I plan to try this myself but I encountered a small problem taking out the interior door panels. Could you post pics of how to remove it? All I was able to remove was the door handle cover but I wasn't sure on how to remove the panel clips.








Hope you could help me out! TIA!


----------



## 2LiterWeapon (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (RabbitsKin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabbitsKin* »_Good DIY. I have a couple of questions/comments:
- Curious how well the fabric sticks into the cove area of the arm rest? This was one of my concerns.

The fabric sticks well. Just make sure you follow the tack instructions for your adhesive to ensure it is at its max-tack.

_Quote »_- Curious if you tried 3M trim adhesive around the edges, before deciding on the super glue? I've had pretty good luck with it in the past, but it can get messy.

No I didn't try using the adhesive. The reason I did not was simply because the fabric I chose to use is a Quilted fabric. The super glue worked best to hold the 2 layers together.

_Quote »_- Can you explain more about the purpose of the black pinstripe tape? Was it to provide a smooth surface for the rubber beading to stick to?

I used the black pinstripe to cover the ugly/frayed edge of the fabric and prevent any further fraying since it has more surface area then the beading. And, Yes, it gives the beading a better surface to stick to.

_Quote »_- Finally, I like the two tone look, and I think you could improve it by going with a black door pull / handle thingy. 

That's a good idea. Thank you very much for your comments.
I plan to redo these, and honestly after doing it I would recommend that everyone steer clear of the Quilted fabric unless they are very patient and willing to do it over if they mess up. The patterns can be distorted with multiple layer fabric.


----------



## 2LiterWeapon (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (2LiterWeapon)*

I think I am going to redo this entire DIY. Ill include better detail and use a more cooperative fabric in the next set.


----------



## pvillebereal (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: (2LiterWeapon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks!
i think i'm gonna go at mine this weekend, i did my headliner last weekend.


----------



## pballpromasta (Jul 26, 2007)

I did all of my trim this past weekend to include:

Headliner
ABC panels
Door cards
Trunk deck lid

I used the suede from Joann fabrics. This stuff was a PITA. It didnt conform to anything and there was very little play. I did use 3M 90 however, and it was a messy and tedious job. Finishing up the B panels this evening and going to put everything in this weekend. 

I still have yet to complete the door cards however because i am trying to figure something out with the fraying edges and the rest of the door card (Where your pin striping comes into play). I didnt even see this DIY but this was my thought. I have black door cards and added blue suede and the edges are frayed. I accidentially cut too short in a few places and need to cover them. I bought pin striping and didnt like its look, so got rid of it and am not trying to figure something out. The plan is to get the LED wire (autozone sells it) and run it around the edge on all 4 cards. I think it would look neat glowing, problem is, its about 1/8 of an inch and not thick enough. I was thinking about doing rubber beading and then this wire next to it, but idk about the differences in thicknesses / dimensions. Any other thoughts now that you have completed it?


----------

